# norditropin simplexx



## B-50

hello lads any one been using ?? my mate using before competition and is very happy wit the result


----------



## 3752

yep those are real and very good i have a few of them myself


----------



## standardflexer

Looks exactly the same as the stuff ive got mate from a reliable source i can get loads at good price finally, even though the getropin ive used is good this is pharma so im expecting better quality.

Its 45iu per cartridge right? says 15mg on packet.


----------



## Cra16

This stuff is just every where, how does so much of it get on the market at one time?


----------



## jonesy1234cas

standardflexer said:


> Looks exactly the same as the stuff ive got mate from a reliable source i can get loads at good price finally, even though the getropin ive used is good this is pharma so im expecting better quality.
> 
> Its 45iu per cartridge right? says 15mg on packet.


i think it comes in 3 different stengths ,colour coded by the rubber caps

im not sure but i think theres green, blue, brown


----------



## Khaos1436114653

good to go, beware there are good looking fakes floating around


----------



## standardflexer

Anyone know how much is in a cartridge of it been told its 45 or does it now work like normal gh?


----------



## glanzav

it is being copied in spain so be careful

try one b4 buying bulk


----------



## 3752

simplexx comes in 3 doses i believe (16, 32, 45iu)


----------



## fishface

B-50 said:


> hello lads any one been using ?? my mate using before competition and is very happy wit the result


Been using this but recently my supplier only had simplexx made or distributed by novo nordisk branch in crawley, checked out their web site an its a legit lab but the pain off it on injection is harsh, especially compared to the last simplexx, i suspected it as fake but the sides are exact same as the stuff you've got. Just wonderin if anyone else has tried this version


----------



## Raylike

Fishface

Hi mate,i have used the same Simplexx,from Crawley,and yes the injection is harsh mate.I have wondered if it was real as the pain is something else,but does that mean it is fake?

Anyone please,i am preparing for a show and the last thing i want is to spend good money on fake gear.Can anyone shed some light on this?

Cheers.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Raylike said:


> Fishface
> 
> Hi mate,i have used the same Simplexx,from Crawley,and yes the injection is harsh mate.I have wondered if it was real as the pain is something else,but does that mean it is fake?
> 
> Anyone please,i am preparing for a show and the last thing i want is to spend good money on fake gear.Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Cheers.


It's GTG:thumb:


----------



## Jayjay888

Norditropin SimpleXx, I would be wary of this product now as it is easily available on China websites such as *************. The packaging looks cheap and so do the pens compared to versions I've seen before. Probably explains how it has become more readily available, but this does not mean you want get good results from it?


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Just got some simplexx looks same as above but says imported by, novo: nordisk pharma(Thailand)ltd Bangkok, Thailand,


----------



## ToddCMUK

i got once Norditrophin 120 UI (4x30UI) and had blue tops...

and look like this: 

any ideas what is the difference blue tops our green?


----------



## B-50

the difference is blue one 10mg 30iu green 15mg 45iu just the color code got now 30iu one blue as well


----------



## Anthony83

Blue tops r 30iu. 10mg

Green is. 45iu. 15mg


----------



## n00p

Acording to Novo Nordisk (the danish manufacturer) Norditropin SimpleXx® comes in the following doses:

Norditropin SimpleXx® 5 mg/1,5 ml

Norditropin SimpleXx® 10 mg/1,5 ml

Norditropin SimpleXx® 15 mg/1,5 ml

View attachment 74570


Reference:

http://www.novonordisk.com/images/growth_hormone/pdf/PI_Sep_08_Norditropin_SimpleXx.pdf

http://xpil.medicines.org.uk/ViewPil.aspx?DocID=2848


----------



## Dm5706

Hi, Does anyone know where I can purchase the green flexpro pen? Thanks


----------



## Dm5706

Ok I'm not sure exactly how these forums work, but could someone who knows where I can purchase a green nordiplex pen please PM me...willing to pay good money for this as I can't find it anywhere and desperately need it! thanks


----------



## kreig

You can't use the forum to source gear or HGH mate.


----------



## Anthony83

He's looking for the pen not the cartage mate,


----------



## Anthony83

To the op diabetics4less.co.uk use do pens that fitted it fairly cheap aswell


----------

